# Russia vs. Japan



## superunknown (Aug 6, 2005)

Found this on yahoo, may be of interest to someone-
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050806/ap_on_re_eu/wwii_final_soviet_push


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2005)

I think theres a few people here besides myself that knew about this... Good info to post though...


----------



## me262 (Aug 6, 2005)

yeap brave soviets, attacking a starved army, with no fuel and provisions and no effort to fight back


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2005)

LMFAO...


----------



## me262 (Aug 6, 2005)

LMFAO? 
what the heck is that?


----------



## toffigd (Aug 6, 2005)

And the most interesting is, that Russia and Japan are still in war! I remember, that when my history teacher told me years ago about this short and slashing campaign without signing a peacy treaty I was amazed!


----------



## marconi (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes, they are.Fighting for the Kuril Islands I think.

P.S. I wrote it before I I've read an article.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2005)

LMFAO.... Laughing My F*cking Ass Off...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 7, 2005)

I already knew about it. The other Ruskie-Japanese encounter was pre-war at Khalin-Gol which many people believe set the stage for German defeat in Russia. 

After the Japanese were soundly defeated at Khalkin-Gol it allowed the Soviet Union to free up Siberian reserves. These exact same reserves were those that pushed the Wehrmacht away from Moscow in the winter of 1941/42.


----------

